# Vortex Viper PST



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Got my scope up for sale. never been mounted prior to my purchase of it. shoot consistently with it out to 1200 yds. just moving up to the razor line. check ad for pics and details.

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/vortex-viper-pst-4-16x50-ffp/


----------

